# Hello!



## megabits (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I've kept pet mice for several years, but have just begun to welcome new mice via litters of babies! I'd say I'm adjusting pretty well, but I know there's definitely lots more to learn. Look forward to seeing everyone around!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

